# Patience Kys



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

So I was bored the other day and picked up the Ravenor series, and was wondering what the backround on Patience Kys is? I tried looking online, but I can't find anything solid beyond the fact that she seems to be hiding some past. There was a mention that in "Let the Galaxy Burn" there is mention of her orgins, but I was wondering if anyone could enlighten me?

Thanks!

Alias


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Let the Galaxy burn does indeed have a story explaining how Patience came to work for the inquisition. Its been a long time since I read that compilation of stories, but I believe she was 'kidnapped' and used as sport for a group to hunt and others to take bets on until Ravenor finds and saves her. (At least I believe thats the gist of the story, but its definately something to read if you want a little more info on some of Ravenors companions.)


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

if im reading this right a character thats in the Horus Heresy is also in the ravenor trilogy? not read any of theses books for ages so forgot any connections there might be. can anyone put me straight?


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Unknown Primarch said:


> if im reading this right a character thats in the Horus Heresy is also in the ravenor trilogy? not read any of theses books for ages so forgot any connections there might be. can anyone put me straight?


Nope...you're off-track. They are talking about the Ravenor series and a compilation book Let The Galaxy Burn...which has a nice short story in it detailing the Patience Kys origin. No pre-heresy stuff here bud. 

k:


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

thanx, for a minute i was thinking one of those remembrancers was working for ravenor in the 40th millenium then. getting all confused i was


----------



## dark_angel (May 28, 2008)

im too lazy to buy the book, can someon tell me where shes from


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

shes in eisenhorn and ravenor books. dont know what her back story is but a fairly mysterious character really.


----------



## dark_angel (May 28, 2008)

in "let the galaxy burn" it tells her backstory


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

will have to look that one up. whos the author?


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Dan Abnett writes the short story. 

"let the galaxy burn" is an anthology/ compilation book with several authors.

Amazon.com: Let the Galaxy Burn (Warhammer 40,000 Novels): Marc Gascoigne, Christian Dunn: Books



http://www.blacklibrary.com/product.asp?prod=60100181021&type=Book


----------

